# Score!!!!!!!!



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Holly crap. I have a new elemetery school being built 2 blocks from our house. I noticed a few months ago they had huge stacks of 2" foam sheeting. 2" foam not available here in Texas by the way. I stopped and asked if I could have any scraps. The guy wrote down my phone number and said he would give me a call when they where done. I thought this guy will never call. Well he called today and he said we are done can you come by this weekend! I have 10 sheets for you and you can have all the scraps as well. YES 10 SHEETS OF 2" foam FREE FREE FREE. So if you have a construction site go ask they are really cool. WOOOHHHOOOOOOO! Looks like I just may skin the whole front of the house and even a home for my FCG. I am so excited.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

Grats.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm pea green Steve - way to go!!!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so making a crypt!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great score, make sure you post pics of your progress on the crypt.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Great score, make sure you post pics of your progress on the crypt.


No problem I will for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, man, you SUCK!:googly:

2" foam is a fantastic score, and I know you're going to make one kick ass crypt and some tombstones and...and...pardon me while I go wallow in envy


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's cool. I'll bet that will keep you busy for a while.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great score!!



DarkLore said:


> That's cool. I'll bet that will keep you busy for a while.


If I had 10 sheets of 2" foam I think I could have a crypt built and the front of my apt skinned in a weekend. I wouldn't be able to sleep until I did...lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How on earth would/will u secure the foam sheets to the backer board to keep them from breaking off & flying away>>??? they flex...

but Im still envious..lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like a great find.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Not only a crypt, but an attached garage for the hearse!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Awesome score. I'm mad at you. LOL

That's the way to go. Just ask and the worst that could happen is that they would say no.

GREAT FIND!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Funny how excited you can get over free foam insulation! Only a haunter would understand! Great score!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats free find rock!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

When they were rebuilding the schools near me I went to the site and spoke to the foreman at each of the schools (they were building 3 at the time) and they told me in no uncertain terms that I could NOT have even the scraps that were left over. They said that they belonged to the owner of the company and they were only allowed to throw them away. What a waste! There were so many times I wanted to sneak through the fence and get the scraps, which I could see in the dumpster. They threw away huge pieces that could have been put to good use! NJ SUCKS!!!!!

Congratulations for living someplace where they understand that people may be able to use some of what they are tossing out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats your score, I forget that 2" isn't available everywhere


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

steveshauntedyard said:


> Holly crap. I have a new elemetery school being built 2 blocks from our house. I noticed a few months ago they had huge stacks of 2" foam sheeting. 2" foam not available here in Texas by the way. I stopped and asked if I could have any scraps. The guy wrote down my phone number and said he would give me a call when they where done. I thought this guy will never call. Well he called today and he said we are done can you come by this weekend! I have 10 sheets for you and you can have all the scraps as well. YES 10 SHEETS OF 2" foam FREE FREE FREE. So if you have a construction site go ask they are really cool. WOOOHHHOOOOOOO! Looks like I just may skin the whole front of the house and even a home for my FCG. I am so excited.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I only have two words to describe this find: Lucky Bastard!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

steveshauntedyard said:


>


Okay, initially I was happy for you but rubbing my face in it by posting pics is just heartless.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is a great score for you. You got yourself over $250 foam.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice score.. it was hard for me when we were building the addition because i had a stack of like 40 sheets of 2" foam sitting in my backyard that was being used as insulation on the house. I really wanted to make other use of it but i guess it was better suited to insulate my addition instead..


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Good score....They were building an old folks home a couple blocks from me. I was doing my annual weekend walk to home depot and noticed they had a stack of 2" bluefoam. It was a VERY windy day that day. On my way back home I noticed that there were many sheets scattered all over the park next door on the other side of the fence. I managed to grab about six sheets. I regret not going back for more but did not want to be greedy...

In NYC alot of the construction sites dumpsters have assorted sizes ranging from half inch to 4". I collected scraps all year and traded them at Ironstock because I knew that most southern folk had a hard time finding the thicker stuff...

Again...GOOD SCORE!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you! I never run into stuff like that - Now, get to work because you've got a lot of carving to do.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

operatingnurse said:


> Happy Birthday to you! I never run into stuff like that - Now, get to work because you've got a lot of carving to do.


I got a crap load of foam blocks a few months ago. I cut about 12 to 14 stone shapes out of that stuff. I haven't even finished using all that stuff yet. May be a crypt in my future. And some.......well not sure yet. Oh yeah an above ground tomb.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow thats cool! You are lucky man I would love to see your crypt!


----------

